# en avoir marre / en avoir assez



## Andrea2607

Hoala que tal a todos!..me gusta mucho el idioma frances y me gustaria poder aprender un poco màs de este hermoso idioma, me gustaria saber lo que significa jen ai marre de ceux qui mexpedient dans ie cafard!!
muchas gracias!


----------



## Nys

Hola Andrea2607,

J'en ai marre = Estoy harto/a

Saludos.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Avoir le cafard* = Estar triste, deprimido, verlo todo negro.

_*Moi*, j'ai le cafard quand je quitte Saint-Malo parce que c'est la fin de mes vacances._


----------



## Rossignol

Hola, espero que puedan ayudarme...

He escuchado esta frase...  J'en Ai Marre, que creo que significa: "Estoy harto", pero me gustaria saber que tipo de contraccion es la que existe en J'en, supongo que Je en... pero no estoy seguro...
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rossignol:

Efectivamente, se trata de la  contracción de Je + en.

J'en ai marre
tu en as marre
il en a marre...

En : representa _de ello_.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Rossignol

Merci beacoup... Gévy
Bisous


----------



## xx_Maria_xx

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la difference entre *"en avoir marre"* et *"en avoir assez" *ou si je peux utiliser les deux indistinctement.

Merci!


----------



## arribamanon

Si tu parles d'en avoir marre (ex. d'une situation) tu peux aussi dire que tu en as assez.

Les deux dans ce contexte peuvent avoir la même signification.

Par contre, si tu parles d'en avoir assez, exemple on te verse de l'eau dans un verre, et tu dis "merci, j'en ai assez".  Tu ne pourras pas dire que tu en as marre.

J'espère que cette réponse peut te venir en aide.


----------



## suroeste

Bonsoir Maria,

Disons que "en avoir marre" est nettement plus familier que "en avoir assez".

Il existe encore beaucoup d'autres expressions encore plus populaires qui signifient plus ou moins la même chose (j'en ai ma claque, j'en ai par dessus la tête, j'en ai jusque là, ça me gave, ça me saoule...)

Bonne soirée


----------



## arribamanon

Il y a même:

"J'en ai plein mon casque" ou "J'en ai plein le casque".


----------



## albertovidal

Voilá une autre: j'en ai ras le bol


----------



## mariaparent

*Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
*​
Comment dit-on en espagnol: J'en ai marre (dans le sens de plein le c...) ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Tu ne précises pas en quel espagnol... y'en a beaucoup.

Mexique:

¡Estoy hasta la madre!

À remplir:

Espagne, Cuba et Caraïbes, Amérique Centrale, Nord de l'Amérique de Sud, Amérique Latine andine, disons, Chili, Argentine, Uruguay/Paraguay, États-Unis (selon région) et j'en passe.


----------



## mariaparent

mariaparent said:


> Comment dit-on en espagnol: J'en ai marre (dans le sens de plein le c...) ?


  Pour un dominicain, de la république dominicaine


----------



## ElIndividuo

Hola. Refloto el hilo sólo para aclarar una pequeña duda. Busqué en internet y otros hilos pero no encontré la respuesta.

¿Por qué se usa el verbo "avoir" en vez de usar "être", si estamos expresando "estar"? Estar harto, sería más lógico "j'en suis", pero veo que lo correcto es "j'en avoir", ¿pero por qué "avoir"? ¿Se debe a que se refiere a "Haber", como "haberse hartado" o algo así?

Muchas gracias. Espero no haber infringido ninguna norma. Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Hola Elindividuo: bienvenido entre nosotros 

.. pues porque hay expresiones así... frases hechas que no se explican 
en *avoir* marre = *estar* harto
*être* pressé = *tener *prisa.

No tienes más remedio que saberlas de memoria...


----------



## ElIndividuo

Jajajaja cada día me doy más cuenta de que los franceses están locos, tienen unas maneras muy extrañas en su idioma, pero a la vez eso hace que me guste.
Nimodo, dejaré que la experiencia me vaya acostumbrando a todos éstos usos en francés.
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Lo siento, estás equivocadísimo...

Los locos sois vosotros los hispanohablantes que no calcáis vuestro idioma sobre el nuestro  
Qué rara es la lengua española...

(Por supuesto borraré este post cuando lo hayas leído, porque no aporta nada al foro... 
o tal vez sí, bien mirado porque recuerda que cada idioma tiene sus peculiaridades y que querer traducir literalmente es una tontería: vosotros decís llover a cántaros, nosotros il pleut des cordes = llueve(n) cuerdas y para los ingleses llueve(n) gatos y perros ....; vuestras ranas criarán pelos algún día, cuando a nuestras gallinas les crezcan dientes... y un largo etcétera)


----------



## ElIndividuo

Que raros son todos jajaja. Tienes razón, creo que lo que hay que hacer es ignorar lo que sabemos para volver a aprender. Que emocionante.
¡Listo! Ya modifiqué la información de idioma. Y eres libre de eliminar los post si lo crees necesario.
De nuevo gracias, y bonita semana


----------



## lagartija68

Mi libro de texto para aprender francés dice que las expresiones "j'en ai assez / marre de / que" sirven para expresar tristeza. ¿Eso es correcto?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lagartija68 said:


> Mi libro de texto para aprender francés dice que las expresiones "j'en ai assez / marre de / que" sirven para expresar tristeza. ¿Eso es correcto?


Dependiendo del tono y, por lo tanto, del contexto, puede en efecto expresar *tristeza*,* hastío*, *depresión*, etc.


----------

